# Margin Lenders - experiences



## sjx (6 April 2010)

I am sure there are many of ASF'ers out there who have some experience with some of the margin lenders offering there services in Australia.

I have heard of a whole lot of generally 'bad' experiences from colleagues and friends.. 

I am looking for some good experiences that people have had.

I hear BT Marging Lending are ok?.. 

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## RamonR (6 April 2010)

I am happy with suncorp margin lending.

Tried to open a etrade margin lending account but they kept screwing me around. I sent in my application . A week later they tell me they are waiting for some form or another. I send that form and they took another few days to tell me they are waiting for some other form.
So half way through I applied for suncorp margin loans and they came through before etrade.

I provided feedback to etrade but they never got back to me.


----------



## drsmith (6 April 2010)

sjx said:


> I hear BT Marging Lending are ok?..



They used to be (90's) but now they are owned by Westpac.


----------

